# Randy Moss's Black Piranha



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Apparently one of my lfs builds custom tanks, and also has teams of people that do in house tank cleaning and maintenance. One Mr. Randy Moss of former New England Patriots fame thought it would be a good idea to put 8 black piranhas into his massive tank. Can you guess what happened next? Apparently after staging their scaled down version of Thunderdome, Randy apparently was told by these guys at the lfs that maybe putting 8 black piranhas together wasn't the best idea. So he traded them in and got red bellies. There is only one left, 3.5" long, $39.99. I'm putting it in heavy consideration.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Forget the fish have the Lfs turn him onto FURY!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Who the heck is Randy Moss?







lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Who the heck is Randy Moss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously don't know.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Who the heck is Randy Moss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously don't know.
[/quote]
NFL QB I beleive. Theres also John Cena's (WWE "wrestler") reef tank somewhere online. It still wasn't overly nice though.

Tell your lfs to get Randy Moss to join P fury.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

OH MAI GAWD!!!!!


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Randy is a WR in the NFL and a sure thing for the hall of fame...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shaneb said:


> Randy is a WR in the NFL and a sure thing for the hall of fame...


Shows how much I know NFL


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

the football knowledge here depresses me


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> the football knowledge here depresses me


Canadians don't care about silly U.S. sports.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It's hockey over here. The only football I usually watch is the superbowl and usually not even the whole game.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i think u need to rewrite your sentence to say

silly Canadians don't care about U.S. sports


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What I call football, Americans call Soccer


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> It's hockey over here. The only football I usually watch is the superbowl and usually not even the whole game.


Whats hockey?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It's hockey over here. The only football I usually watch is the superbowl and usually not even the whole game.


Whats hockey?
[/quote]
You beter be joking or you will be deported from Canada.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It all evens out cause Americans don't care bout silly Canadians.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> It's hockey over here. The only football I usually watch is the superbowl and usually not even the whole game.


Whats hockey?
[/quote]
You beter be joking or you will be deported from Canada.
[/quote]

i think he was referring to your misspelling...maybe....but then again it is zanni so who knows


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What's mispelt? "Hockey" is spelt correctly.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lacrosse>Hockey


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Lacrosse>Hockey


 Canada should= Canada's national sport

Back on topic the if you have the tank space of at least a 50g or the possiblility of upgrading then I say go for it as the price is resonable.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lacrosse has been around for hundreds of years longer then Hockey.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Americans love our silly beer and our silly availability of asian arowanas.









Then there's our CFL,









Thankfully we have....., Hockey


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I just happened to pick up a 40 breeder, so think I'm going to pull trigger on it!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I wouldn't do it--it might be disinterested and give up on you quickly and make what you spent on it seem atrociously high in comparison with what you got.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I just happened to pick up a 40 breeder, so think I'm going to pull trigger on it!


U live in R.I???.....U wanna buy a Ruby Red Spilo for that 40 bredder?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> I wouldn't do it--it might be disinterested and give up on you quickly and make what you spent on it seem atrociously high in comparison with what you got.


Thanks ChilDawg thats some of the funniest sh*t i have read in months...


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I wouldn't do it--it might be disinterested and give up on you quickly and make what you spent on it seem atrociously high in comparison with what you got.


LMAO! Classic!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I wouldn't do it--it might be disinterested and give up on you quickly and make what you spent on it seem atrociously high in comparison with what you got.


LMAO! Classic!
[/quote]

By red ruby spilo I beleive he is reffering to a TRUE spilo not Sanchezi:

At aquascape


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SANCHEZI'S ARE NOT SPILOS


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A rolling stone gathers no Moss


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I just happened to pick up a 40 breeder, so think I'm going to pull trigger on it!


U live in R.I???.....U wanna buy a Ruby Red Spilo for that 40 bredder?
[/quote]

Im good with that, I don't really like sanchezi's... but if you are local I have a 6" Piraya I'm selling for $75
[/quote]

I'm have a Ruby Red/True Spilo that Cluster is refering to...I live in Providence... the Spilo is 4" I'm selling for $75


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> SANCHEZI'S ARE NOT SPILOS


Yes I am fully aware of this, but when I was very active here over a year ago, everyone and their brother was calling their sh*tty sanchezi's "ruby red spilos" and "purple spilos"


----------

